# Wanted/Needed: ejuice JHB



## Raikan007 (27/4/20)

Evening all,

Been a member for some time but don't often post.
I was hoping to get some guidance on how or where to buy some juice from this week.

Will run out in a few days, did not plan for additional lockdown and current state.

I'm based in SUNNINGHILL JHB and would love some assistance if possible.

Regards
Neil 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/4/20)

Good luck with your quest. I saw you were vaping on a Dead Rabbit. You will make juice last longer if you run a single coil with lower wattage.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Raikan007 (27/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Good luck with your quest. I saw you were vaping on a Dead Rabbit. You will make juice last longer if you run a single coil with lower wattage.


Thanks bud.
It's the only tank I have unfortunately


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (27/4/20)

Raikan007 said:


> Thanks bud.
> It's the only tank I have unfortunately
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


You can run it in a single coil mode as far as I remember.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## mstrauss003 (28/4/20)

Grand Guru said:


> You can run it in a single coil mode as far as I remember.


Yes, also have a dead rabbit. You can run it in single coil mode...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

